# help for code laceration to index finger



## whatwillthen@hotmail.com (Jul 12, 2013)

A injury with complex lacerartion of left index finger with laceration of extensor tendon and joint capsule; laceration collateral liagment, radial side, displaced fracture at base of the middle phalanx, articular involvement. Could you tell me if the following codes are correct? 842- sprains of the wrist and hand. 834-finger. 849.9 -tendon. 81.96-joint and capsule repaired. 81.46- other repair of collateral liagments. 770.13- 
the other report had debridement and repair extensor tendon or joint capsule. The repairs for radial collateral liagment and wound closure.


----------

